# Kurier logo



## JustForFun (25. Januar 2005)

hallo leute...

vielen fehlt es ja an inspirationen...
brauch für ne firma ein logo... es ist eine Kurierfirma mit dem namen " Der kleine Kurier"
die firma kommt aus berlin! bisher hatte das logo ne erdkugel mit nem flugzeug drüber aber naja mir gefällt das net! bi naber selber kein designer eher für das coden der hp da *gg*

kann jmd was basteln? am besten als vektografik.

für viele ideen bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Lord-Lance (25. Januar 2005)

Basteln wird dir wohl so schnell niemand was ...
aber wie wärs mit einem kleinen Männchen auf einem übergrossen Fahhrad mit paket hinten drauf


----------



## holzoepfael (25. Januar 2005)

WieLord-Lance gesagt hat, dieses Forum ist darauf aus, anderen bei etwas zu unterstützen nicht um das ganze zu machen. Nebenbei gehört das auch eher in den Thread Creative Lounge...

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Boromir (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Spaßmacher,

wie schon gesagt, eigentlich gehört sowas hier nicht rein.
Trotzdem eine kleine Anregung von mir.
Wenn du dem Hamster einen Radleranzug spendierst und eine Brille könnte es was werden.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## chrisbergr (25. Januar 2005)

Boromir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Spaßmacher,
> 
> wie schon gesagt, eigentlich gehört sowas hier nicht rein.
> Trotzdem eine kleine Anregung von mir.
> ...


 :-D
Zugegeben, das ist recht witzig, aber solch eine Grafik als Logo zu verwenden dann doch eher ungeeignet.

Gruß


----------

